# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Jojoe's Shrimp tank Open House

## jojoe

Hi Bro/Sis

I am planning to share my office shrimps tanks setup and shrimps collection this saturday (10-10-2009)

Main point is to gather shrimps kaki / get more knowledge from you and chit chat on your shrimps keeping...


Timing - 10am - 2pm 
Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
Trasnport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6


Shall we have some pot luck breadfast haha ?
Bro/Sis interest to visit may list your name here:

----------


## vinz

Usually works better if you provide a template to follow:

1. <AQ Username>, <Number of persons including yourself>, <Confirmed/Tentative>
2.
3.
4.

A bit short notice though.

----------


## marle

Nice gesture joe!  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done: 

Not many people in Singapore owns wine red shrimps and its really nice of you to allow hobbyists here to see them 'live'.

AQ peeps, Joe has quite a few nice tanks, really worth the trip!

----------


## chiller

Timing - 10am - 2pm 
Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
Trasnport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6


Shall we have some pot luck breadfast haha ?
Bro/Sis interest to visit may list your name here: 


1. Chiller, 1 pax, Confirmed
2.
3.
4.

----------


## globalcookie

Wa, i hv games every Sat 11am till 1pm.... wish I could join.

----------


## lindwurmx

I want to go too!!!

But i have work commitments...  :Crying:  
Hopefully you'll organize another open house soon. Haha.

I'm hooked on shrimps now. Spend more time looking at them then my aro.  :Razz:

----------


## globalcookie

Guess most of us won't get to see his setup and collection :Sad:  

Anyway, getting addicted to shrimps are not surprising. A lot of us starts from simple shrimps, and plunge deeper into it after a short while. Fishes usually doesn't get us as immerse as they are just swimming in circles.

----------


## chiller

I m here since 1015am but place is closed n locked. Am i missing some info? Can the thread starter leave his contact no.?i

----------


## chiller

I back home now, never get to see the "Open House".

----------


## jojoe

Very sorry to you brother...

Due to vehicle breakdown, i unable to make it in time to reach office....
I just arrive half hour ago..

Thousand appologies to brother Chiller, wasted your trip..
I am willing to compensate you 2pcs mosura on you next visiting to my office..






> I m here since 1015am but place is closed n locked. Am i missing some info? Can the thread starter leave his contact no.?i

----------


## jojoe

Hi Dear All,

NEXT OPEN HOUSE ON 24th October 2009
My contact - 97989948 Jojoe


Timing - 11am - 2pm 
Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
Trasnport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6

----------


## globalcookie

If a person is sincere in doing an open house, he will provide his details (eg full address) which Jojoe did. Coincidently, he faced vehicle breakdown. 

Glad he is arranging another open house, just that again.... am unlikely able to meet at that hour. I've regular games on Sat, 11am-1pm. Even after games, will need to cool down, go back n shower. By the time i'm done, it'll be past 2pm

----------


## lindwurmx

Bro really interested in going down to see see.
Thank you so much for putting in so much effort to organise this. And being to sincere about it.

But i think i'll be working too. I got a month long project on. I'm freelancing by the way so weekends also kennah work.

Aiyah.... Guess we'll have to settle for pictures. Hint hint.

Haha.

----------


## jojoe

French Road is my branch office, i only drop by in the afternoon after 2pm and shutdown around 6pm+. 
Bro/Sis really interested in viewing may arrange thru sms 97989948 by appointment. 
But i can't promise i can make it at your timing. I will try my best.

----------


## skybird

wondenful setup, please upload more picture. 

Really interested in going down to see see but too bad i will be oversea during open house period.

----------


## fishoman

Good job! This is how you can really promote this hobby, always be generous and humble !

----------


## alien54d

> Guess most of us won't get to see his setup and collection 
> 
> Anyway, getting addicted to shrimps are not surprising. A lot of us starts from simple shrimps, and plunge deeper into it after a short while. Fishes usually doesn't get us as immerse as they are just swimming in circles.


+1 somehow I feel shrimps more suitable for smaller tanks.
normal fishes look out of scale (too big) in my small tank.

If only our singapore climate is cool enough, no need chiller.  :Evil:

----------


## chiller

Joe, truly appreciate the offer of free shrimps but no thank you. I thank you for sharing so much about CRS keeping.

----------


## jojoe

Thanks for taking your precious time to drop by, hope you enjoy viewing my setup and shrimps collection.

My msn to chit chat : [email protected]





> Joe, truly appreciate the offer of free shrimps but no thank you. I thank you for sharing so much about CRS keeping.

----------


## Ebi

Missed this opportunity. Hope to be able to get another chance to view the set-ups.

Here's the results of a recent shrimps contest in Japan: http://www.shrimp-contest.com/en/prize.html

----------


## jojoe

Hi Ebi,

I think you will miss another open house... But you are always welcome... 
Hope you enjoy shrimps keeping... 






> Missed this opportunity. Hope to be able to get another chance to view the set-ups.

----------


## jojoe

Welcome to my shrimps keeping, i enjoy chit chat and share more knowledge from you....

NEXT OPEN HOUSE ON *7th November 2009*
*Timing - 11am - 2pm*

Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
My contact - 97989948 Jojoe

Transport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6

Don't have to list your name here, as i understand some brother/sister don't want others to know they visited.

----------


## Ebi

Thanks Jojoe-san, will arrange to visit you separately if ok with you  :Wink: 
By the way, many many thanks for the KS arrangements  :Kiss:

----------


## Ebi

Hi Jojoe-san,

Thanks a lot for the hospitality and sharing. It was really a great set-up, simple, pleasant and best of all, very soothing to the eyes.

Too bad I was in quite a hurry today. Would have been great if i had the time to study the set-up carefully. Hopefully I can get the time and opportunity to visit again, as looking to do a similar style set-up when i get sufficient resources.

Will do my best to get the "treasures" back safely Monday.
By the way, my shrimps are enjoying your "spinach treats".  :Grin:

----------


## jojoe

Hi All,

As per normal tomorrow i am doing some tanks maintenance, anyone interested to view can drop by: 
New shrimps added into tank: Black Panda Shrimps (Cutties) 


Timing - 11am - 2pm

Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
My contact - 97989948 Jojoe

Transport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6

----------


## Ebi

Hi jojoe-san,

Will drop by tomorrow if i am able to wake up early  :Grin: 

Just completed resetting my 2 x 2ft into 4 partitions and now "recycling" it again  :Crying: 
Trial run with chiller also completed. Not bad even with incomplete insulation. Almost 2 hrs between cut in, and about 20 mins each running period, errr... maybe today's temperature is on the low side  :Razz:  

Anyway it's a poor man's, not so pro method of setting up a shrimp rack  :Opps:  :Grin:

----------


## tinkertoyclub

hi there,very curious. 
I wish there'll be another open house during my next visit to s'pore the end of dec.

----------


## jojoe

Hi tinkertoyclub,

You sure have chance the visit, as i mostly open house on Saturday..




> hi there,very curious. 
> I wish there'll be another open house during my next visit to s'pore the end of dec.

----------


## jojoe

Many thanks Bro's / Sis that drop by today and keep me entertain, hahaha...
Hope you been entertain too.. hehe

I think most of us enjoyed discussion main topic of shrimps keeping and tanks setup, this open house will continue mostly on Saturday, hope shrimps hobbyist can gather more often.. 

Many Thanks 
Best Regards

----------


## bundopeace

when do you have open house again.. Can i come visit? very sincere...

----------


## jojoe

Mostly on Saturday
Weekday have to be pre-arrange, just drop me a call 97989948.




> when do you have open house again.. Can i come visit? very sincere...

----------


## berlinjs

Hi bro l am interested to view and learn for you
and those bros/sis from this forum as currently
l am not very successful in my third attempt, just 
when everything was ok they start dying one by 
one.
Keep me posted on the next 'meeting'
thanks

----------


## jojoe

Open house is office tanks setup, sharing my tank setup so bro/Sis can give advice are my setup works for shrimps keeping?

I started Feb 2009 4ft home tank setup which not successful, so nothing much to share.

My english not good, so unable to post much and I choose to open house can speak Chinese, hokkien and singlish 

You got no time is ok.
Anytime you wish to view just call me 97989948, I specially open for you.

Awaiting your visit. 







> I saw your posting in another forum you have CRS since Feburary 2009? It take 8 months and not breed. Did you buy super tiny crs and haven't mature till now??
> 
> Open house to learn from others and not the other way round????What did you share in open house, can share here? I don't have time to go open house.

----------


## Ebi

> Do post pictures of your new setup.


Hi Jojoe-san,

Thanks for the hospitality again  :Well done: 
Glad to have met some of our forum members and fellow hobbyists... though I didn't really get their names or nicks... paisei paisei...  :Embarassed:   :Opps: 

By the way, here's a pic of my new 2x2 waiting for the cycling to complete to intro the shrimps.

Attachment 15562

----------


## jojoe

Hi,
Next Saturday will have another gathering, drop by if you free.
WE all can chit chat and share.




> Hi bro l am interested to view and learn for you
> and those bros/sis from this forum as currently
> l am not very successful in my third attempt, just 
> when everything was ok they start dying one by 
> one.
> Keep me posted on the next 'meeting'
> thanks

----------


## jojoe

Hey EBi,
This is nice and creative setup too, you manage to fixed your partition with thick black sponges ya. 





> Hi Jojoe-san,
> 
> Thanks for the hospitality again 
> Glad to have met some of our forum members and fellow hobbyists... though I didn't really get their names or nicks... paisei paisei...  
> 
> By the way, here's a pic of my new 2x2 waiting for the cycling to complete to intro the shrimps.
> 
> Attachment 15562

----------


## nasty12

Nice Setups!
Glad that you are able to share with other bros the pro and cons.
Its through experience that we learn!

----------


## jojoe

Dear Shrimps Hobbyist,

Saturday 21st Nov 2009 Shrimps Hobbyist Chit Chat Gathering.

As normal i am doing tanks maintenance and feeding, anyone interested can just drop by for chit chat.

Timing - 11am - 1pm (reason for leaving 1pm to catch my facial appointment)

Location - Blk 808 French Road #03-193
Singapore 200808
My contact - 97989948 Jojoe

Transport Mode - Lavender MRT
Those that driving may park at multi carpark deck 6

----------


## kendrick_86

Wow.. 4 pages for this thread? For a moment i thought i missed out on so many gatherings. 
Shouldn't we keep the thread directed for the right purpose? Questions can be asked and doubts can be clarified through other topics elsewhere. 

*look up... this is AquaticQuotient.com > General > Events, field trips and gatherings .... not AquaticQuotient.com > Intervetebrate or water quality or what.... 

Since bro Gucci here is so new, (sept 2009) please try to abide the basic rules set up my moderator of this forum. Refrain from going out of point on thread topic. 
This not only benefits you but also other user on this thread like myself. Thank you for understanding. I believe you know the pm function. 

Please fully utilise everything for its right purpose.

If like what you say, you are new, then this is the first thing you need to learn. Put shrimps keeping aside first. Get your basics right.

----------


## marle

Some of jojoe's jewels, am one of those fortunate ones to view them.

Apologies for the poor pics.

----------


## spinex

> Some of jojoe's jewels, am one of those fortunate ones to view them.
> 
> Apologies for the poor pics.


Is it your camera got problem with red color hence the shrimp look pale ? 

What is the size of the black shadow ? To me it seem quite small and usually small size shrimp will show much more intense color but only good gene shrimp will still retain good color when they reach adulthood. So for baby shrimp it's difficult to tell whether the shrimp is of good grade.

----------


## marle

Gucci,

Goodness gracious. You might really need abit of help understanding what each sub-forum here is for. Its ok, i'll help you understand.

Near the top of this page, can you see *Events, field trips and gatherings*? 

Good. Now read the sentence next to it. It goes "_Get or post details of gatherings, workshops, exhibitions, competitions, field trips, etc. here._" right?

So what does this sentence imply? I, marle, am an individual hobbyist who went for jojoe's open house right? So, i saw some beautiful shrimps and decided to take pictures and post some details of the event here. 

Hope this helps you in comprehending.

As to what Kendrick86 said, i fully agree with what he had mentioned in his post #67 and what i have mentioned above should answer to most of your questions posted to him.

You probably have seen pictures of very wonderful invertebrates, but ultimately pictures are still pictures, you can never really fully appreciate its beauty unless you have seen it live. Id recommend you to seize this opportunity and go to jojoe's openhouse. Its very nice of him to do that, spending time to do so. Not many of us hobbyists actually spend this kind of time to share what we have got.

Good luck.




Spinex,

Whether my camera is good or not, or whether the red is good or not blah blah, this is extremely subjective and i believe its best if you can also go to jojoe's open house and view the shrimps for yourself and judge if you want to.

But i can tell you, the shrimps are beautiful and you'll definitely find the trip worthwhile. 

Cheers.

----------


## stormhawk

What sianzation said is correct. Why should they post details of their meetups, when it is just an informal chat. The thing about these meetings is that it is for like-minded hobbyists to meet up and discuss things, in this case on shrimps.

If they posted all the details online, then nobody needs to turn up right? Because all the details is open to everyone. Then what's the use of having an open house if all the info is online and nobody actually turns up except jojoe?  :Laughing:

----------


## schizome

Hey bro jojoe,

Really appreciate your sharing session yesterday and I must say I've learnt alot from you as well as the rest that were there. Opened up my eyes to many things that I've never come across before.

Should have did a real freshwater sump for mine too! :Crying: 

Oh wells, perhaps in my next setup. Hahaha!

----------


## eviltrain

Please guys, chill out! A forum is for us to exchange hobby ideas and experience, not for peoples to make a big fuss out of nothing. 

Jojoe, thumbs up for your effort to bring more people into understanding this hobby.

----------


## riltz

> Please guys, chill out! A forum is for us to exchange hobby ideas and experience, not for peoples to make a big fuss out of nothing. 
> 
> Jojoe, thumbs up for your effort to bring more people into understanding this hobby.


Haha its people like gucci that makes people unwilling to share, cause the questions asked are irrelavant and can be found easily, instead of just asking repeated questions he should do a search. He doesnt get the point that people like him are not welcomed, sure its a forum, but people do not have to answer every dumb question just because he is a forum member! haha why sump tank easier to clean! Quoted GUCCI its like asking why people pass motion in toilet bowl, just do it as a grass patch! no hard feelings yeah GUCCI, just needed an example. :Laughing:

----------


## riltz

> Why do u need to clean the filter? i thought shrimps provide little waste only?
> How do you clean your sump filter?
> Thanks bro jj
> 
> 
> 
> Kendrick why marle can post pictures?
> i thought no posting?
> isnt this thread supposed to be just for gathering?
> ...


Sorry had to quote this in case people dont know which post i was refering to. As seen above, why need to clean the filter and how to clean sump tank! ;ie why need to use toilet bowl, and if i use it how to flush?  :Exasperated: 

just an analogy cause you were talking about waste, so i put in human aspect, hope its easy to understand. and regarding your questions, do a search on the forum. thanks :Grin:

----------


## genes

Hey jojoe, great gesture to promote shrimp keeping. Seems like those who went had an eventful trip. Would love to see more pictures of your setups, scapes and shrimps to go along with this thread so that others can see the collections too.

Will clean up some meaningless post in this thread and guys, watch the SMS language.

----------


## Simon

This section is used for posting of gatherings, events or field trips and not for discussion. The next person who insist especially Gucci will get infraction.

For queries on your shrimps, dog problems, please either use the invertebrates section or if you want, private message the threadstarter.

I have also edited the title, because there are more open house which makes the previous one sound kind of out of place.

If you have any constructive things you like to share about Jojoe's open house, by a means, share with the members.

*(Gentle reminder again, please refrain from using SMS lingo in AQ)*

----------

